# bear lake



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

has anyone fished bear lake lately


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

:usaflag _Went Monday but didn't do any good lost 1 and caught 2 peanuts. Only fished for a couple hours. Does anyone knowanything onKarrickLake? _


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

I hit it a month ago -- caught some nice bream and a crappie.


----------

